# FedEX



## kopcicle (Jun 16, 2022)

Just a series of unfortunate events. 

Shipment was never delivered, until it was, twice.
After experiencing an undeliverable shipment notification 3 weeks after expected delivery I was accused of theft. 
The original shipper sent another and it arrived the same day the lost and delayed package did. 
I was again accused of theft.
I used another service to send one of the duplicate shipments back at my expense. 
FedEx then demanded I show them both shipments to prove I wasn't a thief even though the shipper had acknowledged receipt of the returned duplicate.  
I eventually had to show a FedEx representative the received shipment I had kept, at which point local law enforcement was told that was proof of the theft?!  I was a little confused as I had never filed an insurance claim, the shipper had. The shipper had never investigated me as a "buy one get one free" scam . In fact I deal with this business to this day. 
FedEx was doing due diligence to protect their customers from fraud and had started the investigation on their own. 

Next...

Shipment was undeliverable. Address (that does not exist) reported that she had not lived there in at least two years. 
In fact she had never lived there as the address does not exist. 
FedEx took it upon themselves to pick an address out of thin air, one that she had not used in 13 years, and send the shipment to her estranged (deranged) soon to be ex husband. Good job FedEx. Send a package to her psychotic ex with our address on it?!
The refund was only some small consolation. 

Next...

A piece of metal. A piece of metal, 6061 , 2 inch OD x 1" ID x.500 wall x 24" long. 
Listed as destroyed in shipping and refund applied. 
However the shipper was out the sale and the piece of metal and was never compensated. 
He swears I scammed him and will never do business with me again. 

Of the most recent unavoidable contact I've had with FedEx 
Late  (5)
Damaged (4)
Delivered to wrong address (3)
Delivered to neighbor (2)
Someone else's package delivered to me (3)
Package thrown at my feet, I went out to get a package from a driver who looked up and saw me approaching and threw the package at my feet and curiously, calmly, got on the truck and left. 

It got to the point where I'd have them hold for pickup. After being told that the package was there for pickup three days in a row only to go there and hear "what package?"  I gave up on that too. 

I will not do business with anyone or any business that insists on using FedEx. 

Finally I found the one thing she wanted for her birthday and of course , FedEx. It's late.

I am done.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 16, 2022)

I hear nothing but horror stories about using Fed Ex. Not sure what is going on with their business model. I know I would never use them.


----------



## Badabinski (Jun 16, 2022)

A company I worked for used Fedex to ship thousands of expensive servers to big retail chains and they were great. We always used Fedex Express (air delivery, generally overnight shipping) or freight. The folks we worked with were friendly and our packages basically always made it undamaged.

Fedex Ground is managed in a completely different way and it's an absolute dumpster fire. Their strategy seems to revolve around cutting costs and "maximizing" employee productivity, which leads to miserable working conditions. There's a large Fedex Ground distribution center in Utah that's notorious for being a black hole. Packages go in and are never seen again.

UPS is my favorite, and I've found that the USPS has been pretty great as well. I almost always get my packages a day early when they're shipped by either carrier. I know that UPS works people to the bone, but their pay is great and I believe their union ensures that they get good benefits.

A lot of this is second hand so I could be absolutely full of it, but that's been my experience and what I've read online.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 16, 2022)

Must be highly variable because I've had no shipping trouble for quite a while from all three 
-M


----------



## sdelivery (Jun 16, 2022)

I have had issues with UPS
and will not use them, better success with FEDEX but NEVER timely. 
My go to is the USPS. I cant say enough good about them, all you guys that have bought endmills from me or even machine parts know I TRUST USPS to get my stuff to you guys damage free and timely. 
Price can be a little more but I don't have to worry about my shipment. 
Also, I have shipped some items FEDEX through a customer's account and it was handled better and seemed to arrive sooner than going through one of their "branches".


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 16, 2022)

FedEx ground is what ever local carrier they have teamed up with. Some are okay. Others aren't.  Around here it's UPS that sucks. Someday I will tell the story of them spearing a 20 liter container of Jaguar transmission fluid with a fork lift.

USPS has been my go-to for the last few years.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 16, 2022)

I wouldn't mind hearing that story now LOL did it mess up your driveway or their truck? (or both?)


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 16, 2022)

UPS has been a disaster for me many times. They have sent many packages back as undeliverable, address does not exist.
Even at work, same ...

USPS has been much cheaper. when I dropped off the passaround box, she asked me if I wanted to see what the other options would be and different carriers.  I didn't see which one was $111, it was either Fed Ex or UPS... my guess UPS.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 16, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> Must be highly variable because I've had no shipping trouble for quite a while from all three
> -M


Yeah, I’m pretty satisfied of late.


----------



## Boswell (Jun 16, 2022)

Interesting in that deliveries tend to be pretty consistent with UPS and mostly OK with Fed EX. However with USPS, I get less tracking information and sometimes I have to play where's waldo with my packages.


----------



## alloy (Jun 16, 2022)

My $1000 set of pypes exhaust was on the fedx truck 9 different times for delivery. I called 8 times and each time I was assured it would be delivered the next day.

I finally contacted summit racing and they sent me another set by ups.  The ups shipment got here before the original shipment did.  When it did get here it was wasted.  Summit said just dispose of it any way I saw fit.  I sold the mufflers out of the kit for $50.

Summit only ships me stuff by UPS now.


----------



## jbobb1 (Jun 17, 2022)

I had a package delivered, by FedEx, on a different street and 2 blocks away. Luckily, I have a great mailman. He saw the package with my name on it and drop it off to me.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 17, 2022)

Over time, several years worth, i have noticed that the individual doing the actual delivery mostly determines the level of service. There are times tracking shows a package traveling by the scenic route, New York to San Diego to Florida to Alabama. But those times are rare. My *current* USPS carrier goes out of the way to provide good service. I know personally the current Fed Ex driver, he is reasonably good, although not necessarily timely. Which probably comes from further up the system. Some time back, UPS got on my "Pooh" list and took a long time to get off again. Listing my home address as my business address seems to work in my favor some. The business has not been active for several years, since I started having strokes. . . But I still use the same address for banking, and often a company "debit" card for payment. I haven't followed up on the idea, but having an "Inc." as part of my address seems to help. I do know that UPS and Fed Ex both use a different routing system for delivery to residential and businesses. Conceded, I live in a very old urban area that is nowadays close to the dividing line between the two. So easily mistaken one for the other. But it helps with deliverys. . . 

.


----------



## OCJohn (Jun 17, 2022)

Sounds like the problems vary by region. I've had no trouble here in my neck of the woods. 

Though my wife is quick to point out that Nextdoor is flooded with porch pirate stories...

[Non sequitur: 'Did you know there's an amazing app that identifies which of your neighbors are racists? It's called Nextdoor...']


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 17, 2022)

This is a timely thread! Fedex delivered an empty box today that was supposed to have a 3 1/2 " x 5 " piece of 4041 in it. Box had hole in it and nothing but packing left in it.
Contacted ebay seller and he's sending another piece by USPS priority mail.
Great service from seller,not so much from Fedex!

Ron


----------



## 682bear (Jun 17, 2022)

All of our FedEx delivery drivers are contractors driving rental trucks... the service is terrible...

They have stopped on the road and tossed our packages out in the ditch 50 yards from my driveway... left packages on the ground under our mailbox... delivered them to houses a half mile away...

One time I ordered 4 tires from tirerack.com... on delivery day, they were marked 'delivered', but were nowhere to be found... the next day, the FedEx contractor delivered another package (to my door this time) and I asked him if he knew where my tires went. He still had them on his truck... but since they had been marked delivered, they didn't come up on his computer when he brought the second package. If I hadn't asked, I may not have ever received the tires.

-Bear


----------



## kopcicle (Jun 17, 2022)

ozzie46 said:


> This is a timely thread! Fedex delivered an empty box today that was supposed to have a 3 1/2 " x 5 " piece of 4041 in it. Box had hole in it and nothing but packing left in it.
> Contacted ebay seller and he's sending another piece by USPS priority mail.
> Great service from seller,not so much from Fedex!
> 
> Ron


Imagine my complete and utter astonishment ! Go ahead , try .


----------



## kopcicle (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm not above saying Thank You even if it was a day late. 
Happy life, happy life !


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 29, 2022)

Around 6/20 I ordered some NOS tooling from Amazon, a really good deal on three NMTB 30 x ER-16 Jacobs tool holders ($27 each).  The order shipped on 6/21, FedEx Ground.  Expected delivery on 6/27, showing 'Out for Delivery' on 6/27.

I'm still waiting, as of 6/29.   The tracking is showing 'Delayed' at this point.  We have pretty good luck in our area with FedEx air freight services, both overnight and two day.  But FedEx Ground service is hit & miss at best, and a few times we have just not gotten the packages at all even though they showed delivered.  Guess who paid several hundred dollars for the parts we didn't get.    As near as we can figure, the idiot driver dropped the boxes of parts in front of my neighbors shop access drive gate, next to the main road.

Another instance, I went out to fix the ''side gate'', that we never use and it's obvious that it is not an 'in use' entry to anyone with a brain, as well as being difficult to get to, requiring climbing over a pile of gravel.  Laying in front of the gate was a package of parts that came in FedEx 2nd day that had shipped a week or so earlier.  Had I not gone to fix the gate to keep the dog in, we would have never seen it.

We have the best address markings of any house on our road, almost impossible not to see.  When you enter the driveway, you are looking at the shop and parking area, and there is someone here 24/7 to receive packages.  There are no gates, a 20ft wide driveway, and plenty of room to turn a truck around.  I suspect FedEx is hiring ''last mile'' contract carriers who just don't care about getting deliveries made.

UPS, USPS, DHL and Amazon seem to be very reliable in our area, but we avoid FedEx when we have a choice.


----------



## Jake M (Jun 29, 2022)

JimDawson said:


> I suspect FedEx is hiring ''last mile'' contract carriers who just don't care about getting deliveries made.




Suspect no more.  FedEx does exactly that.  They use sub contractors for a lot of their stuff.  They have a ton of "divisions",  six or seven maybe?   and they're not all the same.  I think FedEx express is company (FedEx) drivers in company trucks.  Ground, Custom Critical, Logistics, freight, all the other FedEx permutations that I'm not thinking of right now, those branches use sub contracted drivers in non-company trucks.  The linehaul trucks you see on the interstate, those are company trailers behind subcontracted trucks.  It's hardly possible for a owner/operator subcontractor to work for them.  It almost requires a small fleet, and it's still a tough way to make a living.  Which of course leads to changeover in the help, changeover in the subcontractors and generally a very inconsistent shipping experience.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jun 29, 2022)

The worst is when you finally get your package, and it has a hole in it that the items and especially the hardware packets fall out of.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 29, 2022)

JimDawson said:


> Around 6/20 I ordered some NOS tooling from Amazon, a really good deal on three NMTB 30 x ER-16 Jacobs tool holders ($27 each). The order shipped on 6/21, FedEx Ground. Expected delivery on 6/27, showing 'Out for Delivery' on 6/27.
> 
> I'm still waiting, as of 6/29.  The tracking is showing 'Delayed' at this point.



Well an interesting update.
Package did not arrive.  However FedEx says it did arrive.

The package was shipped on 06/21/22 and FedEx shows normal shipping with expected delivery on 6/27/22 by 8:00 PM.  It showed 'Out for Delivery' on 6/27/22, as expected.  The package was not delivered.  We are on-site 24/7 and receiving is available 24/7.  We have secure package drop off so ''porch pirates'' are not a factor.

Now it gets complicated... As of about 3:00 PM PDT today, Wednesday, 6/29/22, FedEx and Amazon were showing the package was delayed.  Then about 3:30 PM today, they are showing the package was delivered on Monday, 6/27/22 at 6:28 PM.  I guess FedEx has a time machine.

I have screenshots and documentation of the entire transaction.  Amazon is forcing me to contact the seller for resolution, not sure what they can do.  The seller performed as expected and shipped the package on time.

So at about 3:00 PM today (Wednesday) here is the tracking data showing a delay in shipping.




And at 3:36PM today, this is the tracking data.



This should be really fun to untangle.     One other odd thing is the package weight showed 1 lb, with 3 tool holders in there is should have been about 4 lbs.  So that is a bit weird.  

The worst part is that there are no more of these tool holders available.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 29, 2022)

well, lets hope the gps data and/or photo of the delivery shows what happened.
I had GPS data on one package of concrete epoxy (expensive stuff) show it was not delivered. 
I had another package of the same stuff a re-delivery delivered to someone with an above ground pool.

Both were UPS  ... gps and pictures (I don't know where from maybe the dashcam) confirmed both as failed deliveries.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 30, 2022)

Another update, I filled a claim on the above package...... Now I wait for a bit to see if anything happens   

Then in another twist, we had some parts laser cut from Send Cut Send, a rush job.  We use these guys a lot https://sendcutsend.com/

The package was supposed to deliver today, FedEx 2 day.  We got a 'Delivered' email, but no package to be found, checked the neighbors also.  We have had the shop door open since 0700 and someone has continuously been here to receive packages.  We opened another claim, this is getting ridiculous and is starting to cost money.  Two claims in one day for the same address might get someone's attention, I hope.    The only way we could mark the address better is with a flashing neon sign.

I think FedEx has a driver(s) in this area that is less than reliable.  This is going to get resolved if I have to take it to court.


----------



## kopcicle (Jun 30, 2022)

UPS was only a day late today (from Clausing) . I'll call that a win because they sent a delayed message yesterday.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 1, 2022)

Another update.  The Amazon vendor, Home Essentials, has issued a refund for the missing order.  That is well beyond what I expected from them, they really have no responsibility in this.  They fulfilled their end of the transaction by shipping on time.  And if I can recover from FedEx, I will pay Home Essentials for the order.

I still have an open claim with FedEx, and will be pursuing any action I can take with them.  I really want my tool holders.  I am not happy.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 1, 2022)

have you tried talking with FedEx about the driver and problems?
If they determine the same driver and other people having issues, maybe something will get done for the future.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 1, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> have you tried talking with FedEx about the driver and problems?
> If they determine the same driver and other people having issues, maybe something will get done for the future.



That is my next step.  I have been updating these posts in pretty much real time.  It has been less than 24 hours since I opened a claim with FedEx.  The only response I have gotten from them is an acknowledgement that I submitted a claim.  I'll give them a couple of business days to make a substantive response before I try to find a human to talk to.  From now on, we are going to try to require a receiving signature, however that is not always an available option.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 6, 2022)

After the holiday it is time to get back to this project, and yes, it has become a project.

I now have 4 tracking numbers that are either showing ''Pending'' (not good) or showing '' Delivered'' and we can't find them.  I'll try to explain the timeline below.

Package #1:
6/21 Shipped
6/27 Out for Delivery
6/27 Showing Pending
6/29 Showing Pending at 12:55
6/29 Delivered message received at 15:36, but showing ''Delivered'' on Monday 6/27 at 18:28
7/03 Showing Delayed 21:04
7/05 Showing At FedEx Facility 03:42
7/06 (today) Showing Out for Delivery 11:22
The really worrisome thing about this one is the weight is now showing 0.6 lbs.  It should be about 4 lbs.  I suspect it's an empty box.
Also, per FedEx, there seems to be 2 packages with the same tracking number.  Not likely.

Package #2
6/28 Shipped, 2 day service
6/30 Showing Delivered 10:42, ''Left at front door''.  (Not possible, completely fenced in, you can't get to the front door without walking through the house from the back door or through the back gate)
We were in the shop with the main door open from 07:00 that day.  A clear view of the driveway from there.

Package #3
6/21 Shipped
6/30 Delivered 10:42, ''Left at front door''
Umm, No, didn't happen

Package #4
6/29 Shipped
6/30 In transit, Portland, Or, 18:45
7/06 In transit, Portland, Or, 06:05
7/06 ''No scheduled delivery date available at this time'' 13:17
Interesting that this is a circuit board and is showing a 158 lb pallet.  Pretty heavy circuit board, must be the bulletproof cast iron version.

I plan on sitting on hold with FedEx for the next few hours.  Time for a chat with them.


----------



## Bone Head (Jul 6, 2022)

Hope that's a productive chat...let us know!


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 6, 2022)

UPDATE:  It just gets better   

While I was on the phone with FedEx, my package (#1) arrived.

What I ordered, qty 3:



What I got:    I wish they were 10mm, I never seem to have enough of those, but I guess 7/16 is OK.  The good news is the vendor refunded the cost of the tool holders, worth quite a bit more than these sockets.  Take note of the part numbers on the items, the tool holders are 0080511, the sockets are 80512.  The Gearwrench part# for a 3/8'', 3/8 drive deep socket is 80511 so they didn't even get that right.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 7, 2022)

And the saga continues  

I had a conversation yesterday with a FedEx customer non-service rep.  Really didn't get anywhere, and I really didn't expect to get anywhere with first tier support and requested an escalation up the food chain. Waiting for a call back.

So today Package #4 arrived on schedule.  (That still leaves packages #2, and #3 in limbo, and will have a Package #5 in the hopper in the next 24hrs or so.)

EDIT:  Package #5 is now in the hopper and delivery expected Saturday 7/09.  We'll see how that goes  

This is what was ordered:  A DK70C controller box, package #4



This is what we got:   Currently testing to see if it actually works, it's not getting very cold after about an hour of run time 



It's been a crazy couple of weeks for parts and related shipping.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 23, 2022)

I just realized I hadn't updated this.  I haven't heard from FedEx support, didn't really expect to.  I'll hammer them again if need be.

Package #5 arrived without incident.  Packages #2 and #3 are lost forever, the vendor refunded the purchase price, very low value items.  Very nice of them, they have no obligation to do so.

The refrigerator above worked but failed after 5 days, just like the original.  Not sure what the resolution will be on that.  But it doesn't involve FedEx so that may be for another thread.


----------

